# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет ноутбук-трансформер Yoga 920 на выставке IFA 2017

## Labs

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представляет ноутбук-трансформер Lenovo Yoga 920, который сочетает в себе высокие технические характеристики и расширенный набор функций: голосовое управление, возможность ввода с помощью цифрового пера и технологии дополненной реальности.


*Ноутбук – трансформер Yoga™ 920: 50 лет разработок*
В конце следующего года будет отмечаться 50-я годовщина события, которое многие считают рождением персонального компьютера. В декабре 1968 года изобретатель Дуглас Энгельбарт впервые продемонстрировал прототипы компьютерной мыши, текстового редактора WYSIWYG и графического редактора, сетей, гиперссылок и видеоконференций. Энгельбарт считал, что появление компьютеров приведет к более естественному и интуитивному использованию информации и новым формам мышления. 

Стремление к улучшению механизмов взаимодействия между человеком и машиной воплотилось в новом ноутбуке Lenovo Yoga 920, использующем самые последние технологические решения. Так, цифровой стилус открывает новые возможности для творчества благодаря высокой чувствительности и реалистичности процесса использования. Голосовой помощник на базе технологий искусственного интеллекта (AI) изучает и запоминает привычки пользователя. Биометрический сенсор повышает безопасность ноутбука и безошибочно распознает владельца устройства среди миллиардов других людей. Для погружения в мир виртуальной реальности Yoga 920 поддерживает работу с платформой Windows Mixed Reality.


*Голосовой помощник Cortana*
Yoga 920 оснащен персональным цифровым помощником Cortana, который делает жизнь пользователя проще и быстрее. Yoga 920 распознает голосовые команды в режиме ожидания и на расстоянии до 4 метров¹. Cortana позволяет добавлять пункты в список покупок, отправлять электронную почту, выполнять поисковые запросы в Интернете, запускать приложения и многое другое. C каждым днем список его возможностей становится все шире.

Cortana использует технологии искусственного интеллекта, чтобы учиться у своих владельцев, а это значит, что со временем Yoga 920 cможет заранее предвидеть потребности  пользователя и предлагать решения. Например, используя данные о местоположении, Cortana может напомнить владельцу Yoga 920 о запланированных встречах и делах. 


*Цифровой стилус Lenovo Active Pen 2*
Несмотря на растущую популярность голосового управления, многие из задач по-прежнему требуют использования клавиатуры или стилуса. Цифровой стилус Lenovo Active Pen 2, обладающий 4096 уровнями чувствительности, значительно расширяет функциональность Yoga 920.

Lenovo Active Pen 2 с технологией Windows Ink позволяет создавать эскизы, рисовать схемы или корректировать существующую графику и документы «на лету», обеспечивая высокую точность без задержек.

*Производительность и форма*
Yoga 920 использует четырехъядерные процессоры Intel Core i7 восьмого поколения, работает на ОС Windows® 10 и оснащен двумя портами Thunderbolt ™ 3, каждый из которых поддерживает высочайшую скорость передачи данных. Ноутбук также оборудован сканером отпечатка пальцев и функцией Windows Hello ™ для безопасной и мгновенной биометрической аутентификации доступа.


Шарнирная конструкция Yoga 920 предлагает гибкость использования: ввод в режиме ноутбука, навигация в режиме планшета или просмотр видео в режиме консоли.

*Идеальный 360-градусный механизм Yoga 920*
Yoga 920 поставляется с отличным антибликовым сенсорным IPS-экраном формата 4К с диагональю 13,9 дюйма. Его дополняет мощная акустическая система от JBL с сертификацией Dolby Audio Premium, создающая объемное звучание. Подключение к ноутбуку шлема виртуальной реальности Lenovo Explorer на основе Windows Mixed Reality позволит пользователям окунуться в мир ярких виртуальных путешествий и игр.


Толщина Yoga 920 составляет 13,95 мм, вес - всего 1,37 кг. Время работы от батареи достигает 9 часов с экраном UHD на половине яркости и до 10 часов с экраном FHD на половине яркости. Максимальный объём SSD составит 1Тб, а оперативной памяти – до 16Гб. Цельнометаллический корпус ноутбука доступен в трех цветовых решениях³: платиновом, медном или бронзовом. Помимо этого, Lenovo разработала ограниченные серии устройства с использованием Gorilla® Glass: Yoga 920 Vibes, Star Wars™ Special Edition Yoga 920 Rebel Alliance и Star Wars Special Edition Yoga 920 Galactic Empire.

----------

